# Inksoft Releases New Video On Print-Ready PDF Feature



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recently released video from Inksoft demonstrates InkSoft Print-Ready PDF, a new tool for quickly and easily producing art that is sized and positioned for the customer’s printing requirements. You’ll see how InkSoft users can define the printable area (length and width) on which customers can create their designs for various placements (full-front, pocket, etc.).

The video then shows how the new feature scales the art and positions it on the printable area as the customer had intended. Then see how by simply clicking the Print-Ready PDF file format option the raster or vector design is automatically saved as a PDF for download and opening in CorelDraw or Adobe Illustrator, without having to input settings or configurations.

View the video at New InkSoft Feature: Print-Ready PDF | InkSoft and check out the accompanying blog for a step-by-step look at how this new feature can help you meet your customers’ expectations and save time by eliminating the need to size art for production, ensuring accuracy, and reducing misprints.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

